# Play MKW



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok few of us are already racing, if you want to race, or discuss the races please post here =)


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

I got disconnected


----------



## Thaier (Feb 19, 2009)

I might race today. But the problem is... My wii hasn't reach my house yet!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm waiting for the next race.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

Whew I needed that last race


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

got Anyone wanna race me? Since I god disconnected from last one.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

We just finished the last race Joe, you can sneak in I'm sure


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

Yayy, I'm in again.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

Six of us now... Sweet


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

oo. Team Grand Prix 8D


----------



## Thaier (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh! You guys are in a room! UGGG I WANT MY WII NOW!
UPS better hurry.....


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Oh! You guys are in a room! UGGG I WANT MY WII NOW!
> UPS better hurry.....


-confused- 
Where is it?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 19, 2009)

god i suck


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG that stupid thundercloud, I so would of caught you


----------



## Thaier (Feb 19, 2009)

15 minutes away from my house...


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm very bad :|


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh gawd, Sorry Ryudo :|


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

oh yeah silver and i wrecked it


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

Silver&DirtyD&Ryudo are the best. xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

Yay! I actually won two of the races!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the worst luck on this x_x


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

^ please stop choosing DK snowboards cross, because my TV makles white blurry, and that coarse is all white.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry DirtyD


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

I am doing so bad :|
I'm never this bad.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

Stupid thunder cloud >_<

Btw I'm recording all this


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

NOOO. IM DOING SO BAD :[


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

haha LC!!!


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

I came last, With 5 points.

yaaay.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

Darn. 2 points off second :'(


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll win the nezt one!


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

What happened to Hub?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

oops didnt want Wario again


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

Who left?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2009)

Ryudo, I'ma take your hint and use Daisy c:<


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Who left?


hub


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

lol I hate Daisy


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you ever get bored of winning?


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't see DK mountain thing, on my TV. It's to blurry.  :S


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hub is gone. >_>


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Do you ever get bored of winning?


I don't know the feeling.


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub is gone. >_>


Yeah why?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk why Msr. Joe xD jk


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

I gave Ryudo a thunder cloud


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone up for a race right now?


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
Your aloud to call me Mr.Joe. your cool 8D


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a race right now?


ME!


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coolage, are you on my friends list already?


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

MKW: 1977-1170-4944


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
What syour FC?
Mines posted MKW: 1977-1170-4944

sorry for spelling mistakes. xD


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> MKW: 1977-1170-4944


okie dokie, i'll check.

ADDED: Alright Joe, your already on my friend's list 

So what's happening, are you hosting a room, am I, or are we going to someone elses?


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

^ Are we registered?


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> ^ Are we registered?


I justed edited my original post, and yeah we are.

Who's hosting? 

You, Me, or someone else?


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, I'm waiting for someones FC.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh if youre starting a new game can I play??


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

^ Yes, We'll wait for you ^_^

I have a open room.


----------



## Thaier (Feb 19, 2009)

Anybody racing now?


----------



## Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

^ I was, But I'm on AC now.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2009)

Holy crap! ._. How did i get in first?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 19, 2009)

We were just racing, teh black yoshi owned us all, I saw him and knew I was getting second. CX


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2009)

So Emanuel's Black Yoshi? Dang... That was fun!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, Emmanual was Charlie Rizzo, lol.


----------



## Thaier (Feb 19, 2009)

Crash want to race with me?


----------



## Thaier (Feb 19, 2009)

Crash want to race with me?
EDIT: Sorry for the double post extreme lag.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm on if your still looking.


----------



## Thaier (Feb 19, 2009)

I am already racing.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> I am already racing.


ah okie, well let me know if you want to race me.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll brawl or MKWii, either one, i need to sharpen my skills c:


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm available to play MKW today.  Will also play World Tour


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Still looking for people to play with!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm playing mkw..


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you have a open room?


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope i'll open one?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont have one open, im on worldwide if you want to follow, i'll join or make a room after this race


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

I just quit, I just need FC's.  I'll either join or create


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

4983-9298-3237


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

added... Mine is 3823-9227-5664.


I already have Joe


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Room created


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Go easy on me :S
kthx. xD


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

lol I'll try to =D


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

We finally go to my track and i lose >.<


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

That was fun... Darn that last race tho lol

Room for more after this GP


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone wanna race me&Garrett?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Lets all get a room after this GP


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

Can you quit? gc controller messed up need to get other one


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Xaviar got disconnected, I can reopen a room now and get more people hopefully


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

i would love to join , but i might be here for two hours ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

I would join, but I want to finish Pokemon Fire Red as quickly as possible.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> i would love to join , but i might be here for two hours ...


you mean you cant play for 2 hours?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

well i must go to a friend and when i return i will play with u


----------



## Will (Feb 20, 2009)

Any room?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok anyone else want in before I close room?  If I close you will have to wait until this GP is finished


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes what is your Friendcode?

3823-9227-5664


----------



## Will (Feb 20, 2009)

4940-8476-3220


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

ok added room recreated


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 20, 2009)

Can you add me so I can join the room?

Friend Code: 3823-8905-1520


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

Toad in 2 more races he can


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok and I don't see his friend code anywhere....


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

3823-9227-5664  will add you right now and recreate room


----------



## Will (Feb 20, 2009)

Got kicked?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

I was adding someone, I just remade the room.... Anyone else want me to add you before we start?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 20, 2009)

Adding you...


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Still waiting for Will to come back, and Joe if he wants to come in..

Everyone will have to join the next GP

my friend Vipey is going to join us


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

Weird every time ima win i get blue shell.. =\


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 20, 2009)

DirtyD what about the Blue Ogre Group?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 20, 2009)

xaviar said:
			
		

> Weird every time ima win i get blue shell.. =\


Lol, that was so funny! I laughed all the way to the finish line!

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> xaviar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD was fun.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 20, 2009)

I honestly hate the blue shell, they should take it out in the next mario kart...


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

Indeed almost had 2 races won then blue shell psh..


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 20, 2009)

No, only the last one... you were way behind on all the others, no offense.


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

I know but-tt on the 2nd one i was..at the daisy one.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry I had to go but I'm back, and the room is reopened


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

I was just using Toadette in the bike shaped like a duck on WW


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Toadette just rocks.  Ok so far its me, vipey Joe and Silver, anyone else coming?


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

You people are so good. Like on 9000VR. XD
Well 8000-9000
i'm only on 7000


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Why must I go small at the very end :[


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

Lol Bomb pwnage


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

I was just informed that vipey is recording right now


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I was just informed that vipey is recording right now


Recorded bomb ownage


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Stupid blue sheell at the end.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone else joining in??


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

That bomb on DK Mountain was just.........awesome


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 20, 2009)

>_> lemme think...


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

YEs come hub!


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Stupid big dude guy :|


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

Everyone post your friendcodes here if you want to join and you can get in after this GP.  Mine is 3823-9227-5664.  Please try to be ready soon as we will start up fairly quickly


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

kk
mine is 2278 0726 7211

Ill add you now dirtyD


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll join except I won't be on for another 2 hours.


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Silver you just overtook me!
xD
Are you recording this?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> kk
> mine is 2278 0726 7211
> 
> Ill add you now dirtyD


added... Room recreated


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 20, 2009)

What'sWb


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the next race.


You need to change that spoiler to "Planning to chop A tree down " even though it wernt me :l


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

No but DirtyD's friend was


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay, I have to do bad, When people record :|


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

I wanna see that Bob-omb on DK Summit again


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 20, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, nice job blowing off the Blue Ogre Group...


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

lol everyone was already playing MKW that was supposed to be there


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

soz, i put up the wrong code, my real one is 1547 5356 1977


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

2 people fired a blue shell awfuly close to each other... i think TOO close to each other, I disconnected.

I'll be back in 15 minutes, and we can have that awaited costume contest


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> 2 people fired a blue shell awfuly close to each other... i think TOO close to each other, I disconnected.
> 
> I'll be back in 15 minutes, and we can have that awaited costume contest


One hit me as I was jumping onto the first mushroom. The second hit me as I was falling.

For some reason, me and Joe were still connected.


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Eww, Blue ogre later?

DIRTYD. 
You should change this to like Mario Kart thread, Where people like race..


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Eww, Blue ogre later?
> 
> DIRTYD.
> You should change this to like Mario Kart thread, Where people like race..


You could try going here


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but this one has more posts.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2009)

'tis why you gotta make it bigger! D:


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 20, 2009)

Master crash or silver wanna join My MKW?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

Make this the official MKW thread, the other is unofficial. :O


----------



## John102 (Feb 20, 2009)

i'd like to play you now, but i have to get some community service hours in, for the NHS ........*sighs*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

Lolwut?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2009)

Soon Hubs c:


----------



## John102 (Feb 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lolwut?


NHS=National Honor Society, it's this thing for our school. you have to do community service projects, maintain a good GPA and all that other junk.


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

I am doing very bad today.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm doing that next year, I need to get a job and do some community service hours before trying to get in, they only allow juniors and seniors. :O


----------



## John102 (Feb 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm doing that next year, I need to get a job and do some community service hours before trying to get in, they only allow juniors and seniors. :O


really? at my school they allow all grade levels.

Dirty d want to play GHWT tonight?


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone wanna race me?


----------



## StbAn (Feb 20, 2009)

You can add me, send me a PM


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

who wanna race with me ?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess I'll race you, my list is getting packed, It's been full for a while now. :O

FC is here↓  what is yours?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

let me go get it ok ?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay. c=


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the UK, the NHS is something completely different.

I've uploaded the first GP I recorded on Youtube. I just need to change the titles and write some descriptions then I'll post some links.


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

^ I was in the first two rounds, I don't know what happened to me then. XD
Anyone wanna raceee?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 21, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 21, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

Kay. 
PEOPLE RACE!
:]
Will I open room?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 21, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 21, 2009)

Will you be racing for a little bit Ryudo?  John and I are gonna play WT for a few


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 21, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Will you be racing for a little bit Ryudo?  John and I are gonna play WT for a few


I'ma be racing, I fail at GH. o=


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 21, 2009)

I suck at all music games.


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

I want Wii Music. [:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 21, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I suck at all music games.


lol, well is Joe hosting? :O

*waits*


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 21, 2009)

Part 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70gVpigwOKM 

Part 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ACAR48KxlY&feature=channel


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 21, 2009)

I havent played GH since I got Animal Crossing lol  I'm gonna suck a little bit I think.

Trust me, in July I failed at Guitar Hero when i first started.  It took awhile but once I got hard down the rest was history


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

I opened a room.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 21, 2009)

High Quality button! Hooray!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 21, 2009)

Let me watch video 2 then I'll join room. :O


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

Opened room againn. :]


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm comming. :O


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

Silver are you going to record this? :[


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

I got disconnected..


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 21, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

I opened a room again.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG I WON!


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 21, 2009)

Is Wt Guitar hero world tour?


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

xD
I knocked silver off the side = ]


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 21, 2009)

That was mean :'(


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

But funnyy. xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 21, 2009)

But I beat Ryudo


----------



## Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone wanna race me?


----------



## PaJami (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone want to play GH:WT with me?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2009)

I have an open room for ayone who wants to come.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is some video footage of a couple of the races we did yesterday.  There is more awaiting to be uploaded.

http://www.youtube.com/v/6Nv_BAOTaFc


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2009)

Another open room! Anyone up fo it?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2009)

I suck at MKW, and hardly ever play it. ): But I guess I can try.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 22, 2009)

My awesome Bob-omb through on DK Mountain


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 24, 2009)

Cholito and I are racing on Worldwide right now if anyone wants to join


----------



## Cholito (Feb 24, 2009)

Dirty D i finally joined your battle room


----------

